
Invitation to take part in an academic research study - ResearchLab
https://groups.inf.ed.ac.uk/tulips/projects/privacy_champions/
======
ResearchLab
Hello, We are with research labs at the University of Edinburgh & University
of California Berkeley, looking at ways to improve privacy practices in
software development. We are looking to recruit for an interview software
developers in your organization who can be described in at least one of the
following ways: They formally or informally promote best practices for users’
privacy, educate others, persuade, and advocate for privacy adoption
throughout the software development process. They have an official or
unofficial role within their team acting as the “voice” of users’ privacy for
the product or team, for example by giving privacy-related advice that can
influence decisions and privacy practices. If you think you know someone who
fits this description, please forward them the information in this email. We’d
like to ask them to participate in a 40-60 minute interview about what it’s
like to play this role in your team or organization.

They can read more information about the study on this web page
([https://groups.inf.ed.ac.uk/tulips/projects/privacy_champion...](https://groups.inf.ed.ac.uk/tulips/projects/privacy_champions/))
and respond by July 14, 2020. Any questions can be sent to us at
study@tulipslab.org.

Thank you, Technology Usability Lab in Privacy and Security & Berkeley Lab for
Usable and Experimental Security University of Edinburgh & University of
California Berkeley

